
ZeniMax statement reveals John Carmack Googled how to wipe a hard drive - danso
http://www.pcgamer.com/zenimax-statement-reveals-john-carmack-googled-how-to-wipe-a-hard-drive/
======
DigitalSea
I refuse to believe that John Carmack would ever need to Google how to wipe a
hard drive. Quite a payday for ZeniMax here, $500 million seems quite steep,
but it's the price for a mishandled transition to Oculus.

